# Freestyle libre. Feeling lucky



## Amberzak (Mar 20, 2015)

Do you guys remember my huge upset when I was given the libre to trial from consultant and the sensor came out, and how freestyle were lovely in that they replaced it for me free of charge? 

Well, I'm now a customer. I'm able to buy the sensors. Consultant is letting me borrow the scanner a bit longer because he has no sensors left anyway. So I'm able to buy the sensors. 

Don't know if I will be able to buy the handset when it comes time to give mine back. 

I'm feeling quite lucky. I was so upset when it broke the first time. But it seems that good has definitely come out of it.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 20, 2015)

I love mine & find it much easier to see what is going on. I ordered 2 sensors last week & they came within 3 days.  A good toy for £130


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 20, 2015)

Good luck getting sensors


----------



## jusme (Mar 21, 2015)

Well done and good luck Amberzak, it is nice to have something go right for you for a change.

I have a look at their web site every day in hopes that early spring has arrived and they have got the new stock in, I am registered with them and they said they would send me an email when they come in but it is like a lot of things and I always want them yesterday!

jusme


----------



## Robin (Mar 21, 2015)

I rang them yesterday to find out what was happening, after emailing them to register my interest two weeks ago, and not getting a reply from them. As ever, I'm a bit late to the party. the advisor I spoke to siad I wasn't registered, despite the fact I had contacted them. She also said they were contacting people one by one, to invite them to buy the starter pack, in the order in which they had registered their interest since last November when they ran out of stock. They were very cagey about how many they'd got, and how long it would take to work through the waiting list. I suppose they don't know how many of the poeple on the waiting list will actually go ahead and buy one. I got the impression they're not selling more than they think they can support with aftercare, and replacement sensors etc.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 21, 2015)

sounds like they have been caught out by how popular it has been.


----------



## Amberzak (Mar 21, 2015)

I was told the waiting list in the tens of thousands.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 21, 2015)

Have everyone voted for them ?  I will look up voting page & if if there is a lot of votes we should KICK up a fuss


----------



## Amberzak (Mar 21, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Have everyone voted for them ?  I will look up voting page & if if there is a lot of votes we should KICK up a fuss



Voted? I'm confused?


----------



## katie (Mar 21, 2015)

How can they be sold out when they are still selling the readers separately?


----------



## Amberzak (Mar 22, 2015)

katie said:


> How can they be sold out when they are still selling the readers separately?



 They aren't sold out. They want to make sure that they have enough sensors for all their customers, so they are only slowly taking on new customers.


----------



## katie (Mar 22, 2015)

Amberzak said:


> They aren't sold out. They want to make sure that they have enough sensors for all their customers, so they are only slowly taking on new customers.



Thanks, i was confused


----------



## Amberzak (Mar 22, 2015)

That's okay. I was at first as well


----------



## qwertyfan (Mar 23, 2015)

finally got to the top of the queue today, so mine's now on order


----------



## shirley (Mar 23, 2015)

Top of queue too and order went in today.  Went on waiting list in mid December.


----------



## qwertyfan (Mar 25, 2015)

well, it's arrived.
After a couple of hours sitting looking at it, I've done it. It's on....it looks quite scary to begin with, but I didn't feel a thing, phew!
Now the wait begins for the first reading.....


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2015)

Hope it goes well!


----------



## qwertyfan (Mar 25, 2015)

first scan was bang on with the finger prick test I did at the same time :-D trying not to get too excited!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2015)

Would everyone please use "Vote" for Freestyle Libra when talking about this excellent tool   A few more votes will not do anyone harm & if there was X thousand we stand a better chance of succeeding


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Would everyone please use "Vote" for Freestyle Libra when talking about this excellent tool   A few more votes will not do anyone harm & if there was X thousand we stand a better chance of succeeding



They have to wait for the results of the clinical trials I'm afraid.


----------



## qwertyfan (Mar 26, 2015)

I've found a problem with it.... it doesn't work well if it's in a plane and you're not..... arse, it appears to be on the way back to Scotland, and I'm in Germany. The nice slippery design let it drop out of my pocket.
Slightly gutted.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2015)

qwertyfan said:


> I've found a problem with it.... it doesn't work well if it's in a plane and you're not..... arse, it appears to be on the way back to Scotland, and I'm in Germany. The nice slippery design let it drop out of my pocket.
> Slightly gutted.



Oh no! Really sorry to hear this, what an awful thing to happen  Any chance of Lost Property?


----------



## qwertyfan (Mar 26, 2015)

hoping easyjet have staff that will check the plane while they're cleaning it tonight.... not hopeful!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 26, 2015)

My husband left his wallet in the seat pocket  on the way into Stansted from Spain, and it ended up in lost property, where he picked it up - for a fee  - on the way back. Give them a ring. Perhaps someone's handed it in. Hope so, Qwertyfan.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh NO!  Hope you manage to get reunited with it.


----------



## Amberzak (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh no. That's gutting.


----------



## qwertyfan (Mar 31, 2015)

it's actually quite worrying that an electronic device can go missing on a plane and not be found at all!
That, and that they have no idea where the plane went next, or where it ended up!
And I can't get a new one, because I already bought one.
Frankly I could scream.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2015)

qwertyfan said:


> it's actually quite worrying that an electronic device can go missing on a plane and not be found at all!
> That, and that they have no idea where the plane went next, or where it ended up!
> And I can't get a new one, because I already bought one.
> Frankly I could scream.



That is very poor  Can you at least claim for it on your insurance?


----------



## qwertyfan (Mar 31, 2015)

Haven't tried the insurance yet. 
I did find a site that tells you everywhere a plane has been, and the bleeding thing has been in Edinburgh every night till last night...they still haven't found it.

I shall tomorrow give up.


----------



## ch1ps (Apr 1, 2015)

Got mine Monday (applied to go on the list in November or December last year!).

Never matches my other meter


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 1, 2015)

ch1ps said:


> Got mine Monday (applied to go on the list in November or December last year!).
> 
> Never matches my other meter



It should be fairly close most of the time. But only as close as if you took 2 differeent readings 10 minutes apart from different fingers using a BG meter. 

In addition it can take a day or two for the sensor to settle so the first 24 hours in particular might be a bit patchy accuracy-wise.

If it's regularly (say more than 50% of the time) much more than 20% out against your BG meter it's probably worth calling Abbott who might replace the sensor for you.


----------



## ch1ps (Apr 1, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It should be fairly close most of the time. But only as close as if you took 2 differeent readings 10 minutes apart from different fingers using a BG meter.
> 
> In addition it can take a day or two for the sensor to settle so the first 24 hours in particular might be a bit patchy accuracy-wise.
> 
> If it's regularly (say more than 50% of the time) much more than 20% out against your BG meter it's probably worth calling Abbott who might replace the sensor for you.



Thanks for the info.  Going to calibrate my contour also to see if that helps. Breakfast libre was 8.9, contour 9.9. Lunch time libre says 9.6, contour said 11.2.  I will see how it goes later today.  Noticed my biggest spike is after breakfast, I had granary toast, might try porridge tomorrow and see if same spike.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 20, 2015)

It is a good bit of kit  For T1 or T2


----------



## AJLang (Apr 21, 2015)

Mine is often more than 2 different from the BG machine eg 5.2 on Freestle today but 7.7 on BG machine....but sometimes it is the same  However it is great for giving me an overall trend and if I'm out and about.


----------

